# Welcome Redticked



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Welcome our newest female member. She is a deer (both gun and bow) bear and bird hunter also horse owner. I had a chance to pheasant hunt with her, her husband and there gsp last winter. The picture below it was 20 below and the wind was blowing her pony tail back up over her head. Her and her shorthair are joining us at the M-S pheasant hunt 11-2










This is also my setter honoring her shorthair.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Redticked-

Welcome to the best outdoor site around! You'll pick up much valuable information here, plus have the chance to meet many new friends.

Some of them may even be female....


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Welcome RT, Welcome back WD, 

Hunting 20 Below and windy. Guess I'm a weather wimp. More power to both of you  

Did someone say Pheasant YUM!!!!

Went trap shooting today, finally getting better again. 18 out of 25  I'm ready for the birds now  

Welcome and stick around.

Hey WD how was the fishing this year?

WWOW Wild Women just want to have fun  

Gail


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Welcome RT! 

Glad to hear of your success trap shooting, L80!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Good to her from you too L80rider sounds like I don't want to get it a gun fight with you you can out shoot me. Didn't fish much this year had another serious yard working accident again!


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Welcome RT~lots of good people and great information on here 

Walligator


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Welcome to the site!
Looking forward to the pheasant hunt.


----------



## redticked (Oct 23, 2003)

Thank's for the welcome everyone. 
Good, I can alway's use advice


----------



## OutdoorGirl (Oct 1, 2002)

Welcome to this site!! It is a great place to be at.


Annie


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

WELCOME Redticked!!!!!!!!! Nice meeting you today! You really seem like a true outdoorswoman, hunting in the rain and getting soaking wet! Where do all this lucky guys find women like you? LOL! Happy Hunting!


----------



## redticked (Oct 23, 2003)

LOL. Thank's northern outdoorsman you made me blush.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Welcome! Sorry I missed out on the pheasant hunt. I saw pics of your GSP...beautiful! What kind of riding do you do? I used to ride on the MHJA circuit.


----------



## redticked (Oct 23, 2003)

Thank's wildchild.
Right now I trail and camp with my horses. I do a little bit of barrel racing locally.


----------

